# Create your own algorithm/flowchart to solve your own real life problems



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you ever created your own algorithm/flowchart to solve your own problems in real life?
Do you know any general algorithm/flowchart/guidelines to solve one's real life problems?

Creating an algorithm entails identifying all of your real life problems and then enlisting all of the actions your are going to take for each problem. After listing down your first actions, you are going to write an educated well studied/researched prediction on what would be the possible proceeding consequential events/responses that would occur after you have executed your first actions. After listing down these possible proceeding consequential events/responses, these would now again branch out and you would again list down all of the actions you are going to do in response to these proceeding events individually. The procedure goes on and on until you arrive the final step where your actions are no longer necessary and the algorithm finally ends.

Here are examples of algorithms:
http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/uploads/monthly_12_2011/post-573105-13230370299459.jpg









Here is another one(Although not related to real life problems):
http://www.medicalhomeinfo.org/img/sub/how/algorithm_graph.gif

A rather more complicated one(Again, not related to real life problems):
https://www.kidney.org/professionals/kdoqi/guidelines_bone/images/Algorithm11L.jpg

I have a very poor working memory and I have trouble in making good decisions on the spot. Always remember that every decision or action you make in life would have a big impact on where your life would be heading. That's why it is very crucial to make sure you make well thought decisions because making that decision would either make your life a living hell or a relaxing paradise.

As a person who has an ISTJ(Introverted, Sensing, Thinking, Judging) personality type, I approach things logically and in a organized manner. I have been thinking about making algorithms/flowcharts for all of the personal problems that I have in my life. Creating these algorithms would most probably give me a sense of security knowing that I have done everything to make sure that I make the right decision in life. My life is already messed up and I don't want to make it any worse. I know this is tedious and tiring but it would most likely be worth it. I have been planning on doing this for a long time already but I just don't have the motivation.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've given up on having a social life and have been focusing on other goals. I'd have to think on if any of them could easily use a flowchart. I often write out plans on my goals, just not in flowchart forms. Interesting idea though


----------



## charlie92 (Jun 24, 2014)

Haha this makes it seem so much simpler than it actually feels. D:


----------

